
A Conversation with an iTunes Card Scammer - SkyBizLarry
https://medium.com/@brothke/a-conversation-with-an-itunes-card-scammer-6fc8ca8f9e83
======
akmarinov
If you enjoyed that, make sure to check out
[https://www.youtube.com/c/KitbogaShow](https://www.youtube.com/c/KitbogaShow)
where the guy wastes scammers’ time in creative ways. Including wearing drag
so he can video chat with them.

~~~
smileypete
IRLRosie is another one:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_0osV_nf2b0sIbm4Wiw4RQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_0osV_nf2b0sIbm4Wiw4RQ)

Does wacky voices (she's a voice actor) and sometimes she livestreams the
calls to scammers.

------
mightymercado
Can't read it because I've apparently reached number of articles I can read
this month. F*ck medium

